# Sparky the Pikachu?



## RainbowRayquaza (Oct 3, 2008)

It seems like everyone has had a Pikachu named Sparky at some point, whether it was in the games, a plushie or an old character.
So, how many people here have/had a Sparky?


----------



## Peegeray (Oct 3, 2008)

nah, i had a raichu called sparkle though lol


----------



## S. E. (Oct 3, 2008)

No. I do, however, have a Pichu named Sparky. I use him for contests.


----------



## Old Catch (Oct 3, 2008)

No. I've always associated sparks with fire, so I had a Charmander named Sparky, but never a Pikachu.


----------



## Dannichu (Oct 3, 2008)

Yup. My Pikachu from Yellow, also my first level 100 :D

...I miss him D:


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Oct 3, 2008)

I think I once had a Pikachu named Sparky. I can't remember which game from, however.


----------



## Ayame (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't think I ever did.  My names are odder than that, though if I had been into it at seven, I totally would have named a Pikachu Sparky.
Heehee, I like it.  It's very cute.


----------



## Aenrhien (Oct 3, 2008)

Sparks was the closest I ever got to Sparky for a Pikachu.


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes, I have had one called Sparky.


----------



## Cryssie (Oct 3, 2008)

Nah, I never nicknamed my Pokémon at all until maybe FR/LG. Calling a Pikachu "Sparky" is too cutesy for my tastes anyway (and unoriginal). D:


----------



## Noctowl (Oct 3, 2008)

Nah. I had one called Sparks once though.


----------



## Rulue (Oct 3, 2008)

Yeah, I had one, in Crystal.


----------



## Mercury (Oct 3, 2008)

Na, but I did have a Sparkz.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Oct 3, 2008)

No.

I've never been a fan of names like that, always tried to be somewhat original with my names.


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 3, 2008)

I think so, once, despite the fact I _never_ use nicknames ^_^


----------



## kunikida. (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes, I had a Pikachu named Sparky, who I renamed Ash~ but I have my Pichu, Sparky, who was his Egg. I also have another Sparky, but I forgot what game. That was when I was unorginal, though.


----------



## Coloursfall (Oct 3, 2008)

Nope, but I named most of my Pikachus 'Puka'

...I have one in Pearl. he's lv100 >>;


----------



## Evolutionary (Oct 4, 2008)

Yes, but not now. *weeps about old yellow game* My yellow did live a rather long life and accomplished lots of things so pats yellow on the back of the cartridge. I do have an Ampharos named Sparky and I kept the name in memory of my Gold game.


----------



## o_O (Oct 4, 2008)

No Sparky, but I've had Zappys.


----------



## Alexi (Oct 4, 2008)

Never sparky.

But I recently realized I had TWO raichu named Arsen. o_o They knew the exact same moves to, only about ten levels apart (50s and 60s)


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Oct 4, 2008)

Never occurred to me to name it sparky.


----------



## Adnan (Oct 4, 2008)

No Sparky D:


----------



## surskitty (Oct 4, 2008)

No.

Probably went with Pooka at least once after both the mythological creature and the one from the anime, though.


----------



## voltianqueen (Oct 4, 2008)

Nope, no Sparky, but I always have a Pikachu called Nakkie. :D


----------



## FerrousLucario (Oct 4, 2008)

Yeah... At least 5 times, maybe.

And I don't mean when I was really little or anything. I lack creativity for Pikachu names.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Oct 4, 2008)

I have one somewhere from a game which I didn't use nicknames on, and I never used it anyway.

I tend with most nicknames to find a real-life name which is somehow connected to the pokemon in some way (usually the name)


----------



## Amazing Sparkz (Oct 4, 2008)

Yep. My Jolteon was named Sparky, too. Now Sparky and Sparky are strong! I've really got to stop naming these Electric-types Sparky...


----------



## Renteura (Oct 4, 2008)

Yellow Pikachu was named Sparky.

Then I traded in about 5 more from Blue also named Sparky. :P


----------



## Fredie (Oct 5, 2008)

Nope, never. Although I don't really use a Pikachu so I don't name them unless I am going to use them in my team...


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Oct 5, 2008)

Nope. Every Pikachu I've ever caught or bred has been nicknamed Oni.

I'm _that_ unoriginal.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Oct 5, 2008)

Yeah I did, buuuut now he's a Raichu named Shock.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Oct 10, 2008)

Lucas755 said:


> Never occurred to me to name it sparky.


Same here...

I do, however, have a Pikachu named Dannichu.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Oct 10, 2008)

Come to think of it, I have a Pachirisu named Pachii.


----------



## S. E. (Oct 10, 2008)

Crazy Linoone said:


> Same here...
> 
> I do, however, have a Pikachu named Dannichu.


I have a _Raichu_ named Dannichu. :O


----------



## Red Bull (Oct 10, 2008)

I probably have. I don't remember for sure though. Ritchie's awesome. So I probably would've named one of my pikachus after Sparky.


----------



## Old Catch (Oct 11, 2008)

Crazy Linoone said:


> Same here...
> 
> I do, however, have a Pikachu named Dannichu.


So do I. XD And a Vileplume and Croagunk named Poffin which I will have to get around to naming Spaekle.


----------



## Alexi (Oct 11, 2008)

Shining Eevee said:


> I have a _Raichu_ named Dannichu. :O


I have a Dannichu named Raichu.

...what?


----------



## Mewtwo (Oct 13, 2008)

I have an Eevee named Tapioca 0.0'
Back on topic now, shall we?


----------



## EmeraldLeafBlade (Oct 13, 2008)

I have named Pikachu Sparky before for the heck of it.


----------



## Black Rayquaza (Oct 27, 2008)

Nope.  Never.  To be honest, I really loathe the name.


----------



## Jdrawer (Nov 2, 2008)

Nope. I never name my Pokemon.

Except for once when I named me ASH and all of my Pokemon ASH.
And another time when I played a wimpy kid. My lotad was MellowTad, and my Torchic was Chicky.

NEVER Will i name sparky. It should stay with richie. good with richie, bad for me.


----------



## Mew Mew Princess~ (Nov 2, 2008)

Yep...Plenty, to be exact. But now, their names have been changed, but 1 is still Sparky.


----------



## nothing to see here (Nov 10, 2008)

I don't think I've ever had a Pikachu named Sparky before.

I have, however, had numerous ones named things like "Puckerthoo" and "Satan."


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Nov 11, 2008)

No, but I did have one Pikachu in FR named SON (Super Original Nickname).


----------



## Ice tiger (Nov 11, 2008)

No, but I have an eevee named sparks. I did ,however, name a pikachu HERPES XD (I was planning on trading it, which I did)


----------



## Meowzie-chan (Nov 25, 2008)

I.. I don't remember. :freaked: Is that a bad sign? I distinctly remember naming my first two or three Cyndaquil Roberto, but I cannot for the life of me remember naming a Pikachu Sparky.


----------



## Lili (Nov 25, 2008)

Nope. I've only named an Electrike Sparky, and I never use him for anything. I just caught him to help complete my Pokedex.

I've had a Pichu/Pikachu/Raichu named Puu, Pi-Ka, Ka-Pi, Chu, Sweetie, Mousepelt and Ash before, but never a Sparky.


----------



## Pikachu Goddess (Nov 29, 2008)

Never had one named Sparky.

I always keep my Pikachu named as Pikachu, or I'll give it Pika-san or Pika-chan depending if its a boy or a girl.


----------

